# Edinburgh Tattoo seating



## rsonc (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, 

I am looking at going to the Tatto while I am in Scotland. 

I can see seats in section "B" and the row is "ZA" that sounds like it might be the last row in that section.. does anyone know if that is correct? 

Is it better to book the "B" section or a different one (which one) and is it better to do it on the phone or internet? 

This is our first time to Scotland and my mom has always wanted to see the Tattoo, she grew up in Ireland and has never been her. She has been fighting cancer for over 7 years now and this might be the last time she will be able to go back so I want to make sure I get good seats even if they are a little more expensive (I think it was $25.00usd more per person for this section over the other ones). 

Any suggestions, I know we need to do this soon so they don't sell out. 

Thanks again
Susan


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 6, 2009)

We went several years ago and loved the event!  I don't recall the seating section - we were along the side of the field about midway but quite high up.  The seats were fine and I liked being up higher to get the overview of the groups marching in.  It was a drizzly evening, but we bundled up and put rain ponchos on and were fine, as it just drizzled off and on through the evening and didn't seem to slow down the performances at all.  

The Tattoo was one of the highlights of our trip.  I was so glad we had scheduled our time in Scotland to match the dates.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 6, 2009)

The seating chart indicates about 34 rows in section B, not B1, B2 or B3, so I'm not sure that ZA would be the back row, although I'm not certain. East B are the best seats as the action moves toward and away from that area rather than across it.
If you are looking for this year then I would be inclined to grab whatever happens to be available as they generally sell out months in advance.

Edited to add:- A quick search for tickets brought up row ZE which tends to support the idea that ZA isn't the back row.


----------



## rsonc (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks,

We got tickets in the East Stand "B" during the time that we are there.. I am very excited about this. 

Thanks for your help. 

Susan


----------



## Keitht (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm sure you'll love it.  I've only been once, many years ago, but it was fantastic.  Bear in mind that evenings can get quite chilly even in the middle of summer so layers are a good idea.
Are you stopping in Edinburgh overnight or travelling back to somewhere?  Trying to drive into and park in Edinburgh is 'interesting' at the best of times and I certainly wouldn't want to try to find a parking space during the Festival.


----------



## rsonc (Jun 8, 2009)

we are staying at a holiday inn in the royal mile section. I think it was less then 1/2 mile from the Tattoo. We will be there for 3 days. 

We didn't want to get a car so this place looked like it was a central location to most attractions. 

I heard the streets were tore up and it was hard to drive and park their. 

Thanks for the heads up to the coat/sweater...what is the weather like in August? I am not sure what to pack? 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2009)

The only thing you can be certain of with Scottish weather is that you can't be certain of anything  It shouldn't be particularly cold so a lightweight coat, and the option to put a T shirt beneath another top should cover the bases.

There is a saying that if you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes and something different will come along.  It's not far from true.

Your location on the Royal Mile is absolutely ideal for sight seeing in Edinburgh.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

We attended the Tattoo 2 years ago in August and it was chilly and breezy at night.  I had on a long-sleeve top, a summer weight pullover cotton sweater, and a summer weight rain coat, and I needed all of it that night.  When we were there for 10 days, the warmest it ever got was the high 70's.  You don't need winter clothes, but it won't be hot either.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> We attended the Tattoo 2 years ago ..... we were there for 10 days, the warmest it ever got was the high 70's.  You don't need winter clothes, but it won't be hot either.



High 70s is really about as high as it generally gets.  You may get occasional warmer days, but low 70s is probably more typical as a 'high'.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is a picture that shows the orientation of the performers in the stadium.  
All performers come out of Edinburgh Castle, move to the middle of the stadium, 
and perform facing the VIP box at the end opposite the castle.  So the best 
location is opposite the castle (very hard to get) or on the side near the end 
opposite the castle.  We sat in section B2 or B3, about 10 rows up and that's 
where I took the picture from.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2009)

East B stand is the seating facing the castle so Susan really has hit paydirt


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 8, 2009)

It was cold, windy and rainy the night we went (and still had a great time.)  We wore long sleeve shirts topped by sweatshirts and rain jackets or the cheap ponchos over the top.  It was pretty cool but we were OK.  It helped that the stands are tightly packed, so it blocks some of the breeze.  A hooded sweatshirt was nice to keep the head warm.  The rain cleared up shortly after the performance began, giving a starry sky and beautiful backdrop for the fireworks grand finale.  I would be sure you've got warm enough clothes along; it wouldn't be as much fun if you were freezing through what's a pretty long performance.


----------



## rsonc (Jun 14, 2009)

wow that is good to know, I didn't think much of the weather since it would be hot here. I will make sure we pack some warmer clothes too. 

Is Aug. a good month to travel? 

I was happy with the hotel location too, I wanted something that would be easy to get around to most places. 

We still are trying to figure out the best way to get from Scotland to Coventry if we stop there to see family or London if we don't... any suggestions? 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Keitht (Jun 14, 2009)

rsonc said:


> Is Aug. a good month to travel?
> 
> We still are trying to figure out the best way to get from Scotland to Coventry if we stop there to see family or London if we don't... any suggestions?
> 
> ...



August is a good month to travel for the best of the weather, it's simply unpredicatable at any time of year, but at its warmest then.

Coventry is only about 12 miles from Birmingham airport so flying from Edinburgh would be one option.  Just check the cost of checked luggage, and weight restrictions, if you consider the low cost carriers.  Alternatively driving would be straight forward too as once you get out of Edinburgh it's pretty much motorway all the way.  There are also good rail links between Edinburgh and Birmingham/Coventry.
When you mention London you don't say whether you mean central London or one of the airports.  If central London I would be inclined to take the train so you can sit back and watch the world go by.  For the airports I would take the car hire (rental) option for ease.


----------

